# FS: Angelfish, German Blue Rams



## rocks (Jan 23, 2013)

All Fish Sold. Thanks!


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice angels!


----------



## phyeung (Feb 10, 2012)

Pm sent for 10 gal.


----------



## ReillyP (Mar 2, 2016)

ill take the runt if no one else will


----------



## archie (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi im interested with the pleco. pm sent. cheers!


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

What type of angels are they? Wild caught?


----------



## rocks (Jan 23, 2013)

Nope, angels are not wild caught. They are tank bred; just have nice colouration.


----------



## rocks (Jan 23, 2013)

Added fish to the sale.


----------



## rocks (Jan 23, 2013)

Blue Panaque Sold. Lowered some prices.


----------



## rocks (Jan 23, 2013)

Bump. Cardinals sold, Rams pending.


----------



## haikyoboy (Jun 6, 2013)

please let me know about the rams!


----------



## haikyoboy (Jun 6, 2013)

(if they don't get sold).


----------



## rocks (Jan 23, 2013)

Bolivia Rams re sold. German Blue Rams are still available, ~1.5" in size.


----------



## rocks (Jan 23, 2013)

Bump....Rummynose, Angelfish, and Shrimp Tank Still Available


----------



## rocks (Jan 23, 2013)

Bump...angels still available.


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

Are German Blue Rams available?


----------



## OrchidNinja (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi, do you still have your blue Rams?


----------

